# Μέεεεελ και... γκεεεεεελ



## Elena (Apr 20, 2008)

(Όλα είναι ψυχολογία τελικά...)

Το παρακάτω το έστειλε ο Βασίλης Αργυρόπουλος σε άλλη λίστα

(Νίκο Σ., ο Ρέννος λέει: στείλε το στο Σαραντάκο να ξεστραβωθεί  ;))

αλλά θέλω να μάθω:

α. γιατί ασχολούνται με τέτοια θέματα -τόσο έντονα- στη Λακωνία
και
β. ΠΟΥ το λένε το email... e-μεεεεέλ; (Στο Άινταχο ---Αινταααάχο)

Ξένες λέξεις

«Επειδή δεν θέλω να εκμεταλλευτώ τη φιλοξενία της "Ε" ενημερώστε τον κ. Παππά ότι θα πρέπει κάποτε οι Νεοέλληνες να μάθουν να αποδίδουν σωστά τις ξένες λέξεις και όχι βάναυσα να τις κακοποιούν.

Ακόμα και άνθρωποι μορφωμένοι που έχουν ζήσει στο εξωτερικό; *Ναι... Λοιπόν: 1) το e-mail δεν αποδίδεται e-μέιλ, αλλά e μέελ. (Δεν διαβάζουμε τα φωνήεντα όπως τα βλέπουμε στην αγγλική).*

2) *w.w.w. δεν προφέρεται νταΜΠΛιγιου, ντάμπλιγιου (αυτή η βαρβαρότητα από πού προέρχεται;) αλλά νταΜΠιλγιου με τη βρετανική προφορά και ντάμπολγιου με την αμερικανική. Αυτά».*


Πάνος Κριάς


----------



## Zazula (Apr 20, 2008)

Για το "www" το λες "τρία κωλαράκια" (ελληνικότατο) - και καθάρισες.


----------



## Elena (Apr 20, 2008)




----------



## Lexoplast (Apr 20, 2008)

Elena said:


> 2) *w.w.w. δεν προφέρεται νταΜΠΛιγιου, ντάμπλιγιου (αυτή η βαρβαρότητα από πού προέρχεται; ) αλλά νταΜΠιλγιου με τη βρετανική προφορά και ντάμπολγιου με την αμερικανική. Αυτά».*


Η γνώμη μου είναι ότι προφέρεται ντάμπλγιου, αλλά επειδή οι "βάρβαροι" δεν έχουν "μπλγ" στη βαρβαρόγλωσσά τους, το λένε όπως λάχει. (Θα το πάρουν το "ντάμπιλ"; )


----------



## nickel (Apr 20, 2008)

Η επιστολή αναφέρεται στο άρθρο που αναδείξαμε εδώ και αφορά μείζον θέμα που δεν ξεπερνιέται με βελάσματα.

Ήδη δεχτήκαμε ιδιωτικό μήνυμα στο οποίο μας ρωτούσαν κατά πόσο το σάιτ «θα προσχωρήσει στην άποψη του Α.Π. περί “ιμέιλ”... και θα αρχίσει να γράφει ιλεκτρόνιο και ιλεκτρικό ρεύμα».

Και αναρωτιέμαι: είναι η απάντηση να γράφουμε *ημέιλ*, όπως υποστηρίζει και ο συνονόματος sarant, αλλά και πολλοί άλλοι; Επιλογή που δεν σχετίζεται με παλιές μεθόδους μεταγραφής, του είδους Πέητον Πλέης (που θα επέβαλλε τη γραφή _ημέηλ_), αλλά με υπενθύμιση της προέλευσης του e στο email. (Εκτός αν βγαίνει από το η[λεκτρονικό] + mail.)

Δεν έχω πρόβλημα με το «ηλεμήνυμα». Ελληνικότατο. Αλλά εάν _ημέιλ_, τότε και _φυντάνι_ και _τσηρώτο_. Ή κάνω λάθος;


----------



## sarant (Apr 20, 2008)

Δεν βλέπω να είναι ίδια η μία περίπτωση (ημέιλ) με την άλλη (τσηρώτο). Στο ημέιλ έχουμε ολοζώντανο το η του ηλεκτρονικός. Στο τσιρότο έχουμε ξεχάσει το κερί του κηρωτού. 

Και ηλεμήνυμα θα πούμε, και ημέιλ ανάλογα με το ύφος.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 21, 2008)

sarant said:


> Στο ημέιλ έχουμε ολοζώντανο το η του ηλεκτρονικός.


Δεν νομίζω. Μία σύνθεση της μορφής ηλεκτρονικός + μέιλ = ημέιλ είναι το ίδιο με το να συνθέτουμε νέες λέξεις από σπαράγματα όρων ποικίλων προελεύσεων, χωρίς όμως αυτή η προέλευση να είναι διαυγής στον ακροατή - και συνεπώς μπερδεύοντάς τον πολύ περισσότερο, όπως θα συμβεί λ.χ. στην περίπτωση που υιοθετηθεί ο όρος νομοφοβία. Το e-mail μεταγράφεται "ιμέιλ" και καθαρίζουμε. Άλλωστε, οι περισσότεροι το λένε (και το γράφουν) *[URL="http://www.google.com/search?q=%CE%BC%CE%AD%CE%B9%CE%BB&rls=com.microsoft:en-us&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&startIndex=&startPage=1"]μέιλ*[/URL], που είναι ακόμη καλύτερο (όπως επικράτησε το "φαξ" έναντι του "τέλεφαξ" - κι εκεί, φυσικά, ουδέποτε συζητήθηκε το ενδεχόμενο για νόθο "τηλεφάξ"). Για ισοδύναμους ελληνικούς όρους, φυσικά και να το συζητήσουμε - αλλά το "ημέιλ" δεν είναι ούτε το ένα ούτε το άλλο.


----------



## Elena (Apr 22, 2008)

nickel said:


> Η επιστολή αναφέρεται στο άρθρο που αναδείξαμε εδώ και αφορά μείζον θέμα που δεν ξεπερνιέται με βελάσματα.
> 
> Ήδη δεχτήκαμε ιδιωτικό μήνυμα στο οποίο μας ρωτούσαν κατά πόσο το σάιτ «θα προσχωρήσει στην άποψη του Α.Π. περί “ιμέιλ”... και θα αρχίσει να γράφει ιλεκτρόνιο και ιλεκτρικό ρεύμα».
> 
> ...




Όλα καλά, αλλά όχι και μείζον θέμα. Πορτογαλία και Βραζιλία να δεις τι γίνεται αυτές τις μέρες...


----------



## nickel (Apr 22, 2008)

Παραταύτα, και ανεξαρτήτως προς τα τεκταινόμενα στη συγκεκριμένη γλωσσική κοινότητα, θεωρώ το θέμα της ορθογράφησης του ελληνικού email σημαντικότερο από το θέμα Τατούλη, και μόνο η επιθυμία μου να μην οξύνω τα πάθη κατά τη διάρκεια αυτής της εβδομάδας, των Παθών, με έχει αποτρέψει από την κατάθεση πραγματείας επί του θέματος. Ωσότου πάντως αποσαφηνιστεί το θέμα και συμφωνήσουν όλες οι πλευρές σε κοινή γραμμή, με ή χωρίς τη μεσολάβηση της Ακαδημίας, προτείνω να χρησιμοποιούμε την παλαιότερη γαλλική λέξη «εμαγιέ» ή τη νεότερη courriel, προσαρμοσμένη σε «κουρέλα».


----------



## tsioutsiou (Apr 22, 2008)

Μμ είναι τόσο απαραβίαστος ο κανόνας της απλοποίησης; Δηλαδή και την κυρία Electra Jones θα τη γράψουμε Ιλέκτρα Τζόουνς επειδή έχει ξένο διαβατήριο;


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 22, 2008)

Όπως είχα πει και παλιότερα, αρνούμαι να γράψω Φιλαδέλφια αντί για Φιλαδέλφεια, όταν πρόκειται για την αμερικανική πόλη, ή Άνα αντί για Άννα όταν η εν λόγω είναι αλλοδαπή και όχι Ελληνίδα. Όπως επίσης, εξακολουθώ να γράφω Σαίξπηρ, γιατί ο Σέξπιρ μού φαίνεται γελοίος, και Μαίρη, γιατί το Μέρι μού φαίνεται ακόμα πιο γελοίο, μια και είχαμε τη Μαίρη και τη Μαιρούλα από την εποχή του Μιμίκου και της Μαίρης.
Με το ιμέιλ, όμως, δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα, γιατί δεν είναι λέξη που προϋπήρξε της απλοποίησης.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Apr 22, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Με το ιμέιλ, όμως, δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα, γιατί δεν είναι λέξη που προϋπήρξε της απλοποίησης.


Οπότε, αν είχε προϋπάρξει, θα είχες το ίδιο πρόβλημα που λέει ο sarant; Και το στυλό προϋπήρξε και το αλλάξαμε. Εδώ, ΟΚ, θα διώχναμε το "μαίιλ" ή "μέηλ" .., το "ζωντανό" ήτα θα το κρατούσες τότε;


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 22, 2008)

Λάθος κάνεις, εγώ κρατάω και το στυλό και το στυλ.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Apr 22, 2008)

Χαίρομαι που τα στύλωσες


----------



## nickel (Apr 23, 2008)

Δεν είναι ακριβώς ύβρις το _ημέιλ_, είναι όμως υβρίδιο. Με ενοχλεί όπως θα με ενοχλούσε το Ύπερμαν σαν απόδοση του Superman ή ένα τηβί ή τηβούλα για την TV. Αλλά, γούστα είναι αυτά.


----------



## Porkcastle (Apr 23, 2008)

nickel said:


> ...το Ύπερμαν σαν απόδοση του Superman...



Προβλέπω να γίνεται οσονούπω η νέα it-ατάκα της νεολαίας...


----------



## tsioutsiou (Apr 23, 2008)

Και γι' αυτό το θέμα θα μας απαντήσει η Ακαδημία μ' ένα c(κάρβουνο)-mail


----------

